# How make Coding Compliance Plan?



## raptcatt (Dec 2, 2007)

I attended the Indianapolis Coding Conference a few months ago.

One of the presenters discussed and had created a PowerPoint presentation about having a Coding Compliance Plan.  (I have this PowerPoint.)

Does anyone have any guidance they can give as to how to make one?
(I would have asked her but I do not have her contact information.)

Like I said, I have the PowerPoint but I don't have any experience in this area.  Can anyone please help?

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## Jackie Howard (Dec 13, 2007)

Please tell us more of what you need to know!  How to use power point presentations?  How to move an online presentation to a power point presentation?

The information you have could be a great tool in developing your practices' Medical Compliance Coding Policies and procedures.


----------



## daniel (Dec 16, 2007)

Can you email me this powerpoint.

Thank You
Daniel 
CPC

danielguckenb@aim.com


----------



## mfrierdich (Mar 10, 2008)

*Mfrierdich*

COULD YOU PLEASE SEND THIS TO MY EMAIL AS WELL   
mfrierdich@msn.com


----------



## mlillard (Mar 10, 2008)

I would appreciate a copy also  send to mlillard.tms@gmail.com[/email]

Thanks

M. Lillard
Wentzville Urgent Care


----------



## Julia Davenport (Mar 20, 2008)

I would also like a copy of the power point.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 20, 2008)

I would like to have a copy as well.  Please send to drballard@chdmeridian.com

Thanks.


----------



## DebHill1958 (May 28, 2008)

*Coding Compliance Plan*

I would also like a copy of the powerpoint presentation.

Deborah B Hill, CPC 
deborah.hill@nghs.com


----------



## LanaW (May 29, 2008)

Could I also please get a copy?  lana@smokymountainobgyn.com?
Thanks!


----------



## zaidaaquino (May 29, 2008)

Would you also send me a copy? 

Zaida V. Aquino, CPC

zva@nvurology.com


----------



## *3boys (May 30, 2008)

I would appreciate a copy as well. Thanks in advance!
Pat


----------



## desiree384 (May 30, 2008)

I would appreciate a copy as well.

Thanks.

dballadin@dmedbilling.com


----------



## mstenochs (Jun 2, 2008)

I would appreciate a copy as well. 

Thanks

tenochs@emedicalnotes.com


----------



## kpennington (Jun 6, 2008)

*Compliance Power Point*

Could you forward me a copy of this as well.  

Thanks

karolynp@cox.net


----------



## meeramohanakrishnan (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hi*

I would also request you to mail the presentation to meera@sysinformation.net


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hello*

Can you please forward me the copy of presentation as well.

amit.joshi@prexushealth.com 

Thank You


----------



## shellip (Jun 9, 2008)

raptcatt said:


> I attended the Indianapolis Coding Conference a few months ago.
> 
> One of the presenters discussed and had created a PowerPoint presentation about having a Coding Compliance Plan.  (I have this PowerPoint.)
> 
> ...



I would greatly appreciate if you would forward to me.  Thanks!  sparks@newwavecomm.net


----------



## karyannbrown (Jun 9, 2008)

*3boys said:


> I would appreciate a copy as well. Thanks in advance!
> Pat


Could i also get a copy of this?
sent to kary.brown@lakeside-wh.com
thank you so much
k-


----------



## cosgayon (Jun 10, 2008)

Can you e-mail a copy

Thank you
Monica Cosgayon CPC.


----------



## cosgayon (Jun 10, 2008)

Can you e-mail me a copy
monica.cosgayon@bannerhealth.com

Thank you
Monica Cosgayon


----------



## cobin (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

If it is not to late I would like a copy of this powerpoint presentation as well.  Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## CC5657 (Jun 11, 2008)

I would love to have a copy as well. If you have a hard copy, can you fax it to me at 484-664-2934.
Much appreciated.
Kathy


----------



## LUCUSCPC (Jun 11, 2008)

How can I get a copy of this plan?


----------



## diamondskylucy (Jun 27, 2008)

*Copy of presentation*

I'd like to jump on the bandwagon of people who would like a copy of this power point. Could you please email a copy to me?   

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## mcreed (Jun 30, 2008)

If you don't mind, I'd like to have a copy as well.
Thanks,
Mary

mcreed@wilkesregional.com


----------



## codecrazy (Jul 1, 2008)

*power point*

Will you send me a copy? firstinpools@cfl.rr.com


----------



## JOANH (Jul 7, 2008)

*power point*

i would like a copy of the power point too if not too late

thank you

joan habinowski


----------



## NancyAMcGonigle (Jul 7, 2008)

Like all of the others, please send me a copy.
Thanks,
Nancy McGonigle
McGonigle9210@msn.com


----------



## tammyross (Jul 9, 2008)

*Rquesting a copy*

Thank you for being willing to send a copy.  Would you mind emailing one to me at teheld2006@yahoo.com?  Thank you!


----------



## Lorijo (Aug 22, 2008)

*copy*

I would like a copy as well.
Thank you,

Lori

ljdunbar@hotmail.com


----------



## jennifervybiral (Aug 22, 2008)

Can you email me acopy of this also dougvybiral@cfl.rr.com


----------



## dressel (Oct 23, 2008)

It seems i just found this site canI get a copy of the coding compliance powerpoint also?  I can provide fax # if needed.  sdressel@plobgyn.com


----------



## rrrobinson05 (Oct 23, 2008)

Could you email me a copy of the powerpoint?

rrrobinson@scf.cc


----------



## christld (Oct 30, 2008)

That's a good tool to develop a compliance for your coding area.  I would like to also jump in and request you for this power point presentation.  Kindly send me a copy.
Thank you,
Chris Lingam.  chris_lingam@yahoo.com


----------



## Dancing Coder (Oct 31, 2008)

*Powerpoint*

I would like a copay also kelly.k@wwmedgroup.com, you are very kind to share


----------



## waldo804 (Jan 10, 2009)

Would you also send me a copy of the Power Point?
denise4809@msn.com
Clinical Director


----------



## maysons1703 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Compliance*

Would you send me a copy of the complioacne presentation.
melissa.freeman@amedd.army.mil


----------



## pamtienter (Jan 12, 2009)

Melissa, If it isn't too late, can I get a copy of the powerpoint also? Thanks!
bpct@mchsi.com


----------



## tceesay (Jan 13, 2009)

could you email me a copy as well?  Thanks
theresa_ceesay@unchealthcare.org


----------



## cleecpc (Jan 20, 2009)

*I would like a copy too!*

Please forward a copy of your compliance plan to my email:

leec@mail.gprmc.com

THANKS!!


----------



## Berd21 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Billing complaince manual*

If it is not too late could I also get a copy of the compliance manual?
email-nberdecia@hillmontgi.com
Thanks so much!


----------



## clananderson8 (Mar 27, 2009)

Could I please also obtain a copy of the power point?  
Thank You in advance 
amcb@q.com


----------



## KHH (Mar 28, 2009)

*Compliance powerpoint*

Would love to have a copy also
thank you inadvance

email: khh@sccoast.net
kathy hardwick-aynor,sc


----------



## dhodge71 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Powepoint*

I would also like a copy of the powerpoint if u don't mind.

dhodge71@live.com


----------



## lnaschke (Mar 31, 2009)

*Coding Compliance Plan*

The AHIMA website has a compliance plan that is very good.  You could use it and customize it to fit your practice.

Laura, CPC-A


----------



## smarcolina (Apr 1, 2009)

*Power Point Presentation*

May I please have a copy also.
Thank you in advance.
Sharon
email:  smarcolina@comcast.net


----------



## mrswak (May 20, 2009)

*AAPC- How to Make Coding Compliance Plan*

Is it still possible to get a copy of the power point
please email:  StephaieN@palmettoprimarycare.com


----------



## rodriguj (May 21, 2009)

I would love a copy of the powerpoint if possible. 
Thanks,
Joann.Rodriguez@providence.org


----------



## LDH CPC CPMA (May 25, 2009)

could you send me a copy as well my email is loridh63@hotmail.com 

Thank you


----------



## barrier (Jun 1, 2009)

Laura:

I came across your notation about AHIMA's web site having a formatted compliance manual that can be modified to your own practice. 

It appears you must be a member to AHIMA, which I am not. I'm hoping you might be able to help. Can you send me the rough draft or direct me? 

Thank you         
Sharon, CPC 

e-mail: ecastlar@aol.com


----------



## klamroberts290 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Request a copy*

We are also interested in this Powerpoint Presentation.  Would you please forward a copy to aroberts@piedent.com.

Thank you!


----------



## brcadena (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello, Can you please send me a copy of this? 

Thank you very much

Beatriz Cadena, CPC
brcadena@yahoo.com


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Could I have one too?*

brandi.tadlock@umchealthsystem.com

Thanks!


----------



## jcortezevan@gmail.com (Jul 16, 2018)

*Coding Compliance Plan*

Could I also get a copy. 

jevangelista@gapaincare.com


----------

